# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Question] FreeSure & Don FAILLA

## Muzi Oscar

Has anyone read "The 45 Second Presentation That Will Change Your Life An adaptation of material presented by DON FAILLA in his âNAPKIN PRESENTATIONSâ  SEMINARS ?

I think its very interesting. I was originally writen in the 80's, but the information is still relevent today. I can across a 2009 edition copy last weekend that has a CD of the Seminar in Australia. 

After joining the FreeSure MLM business I started to look around for other opportunities to make sure i with the write one. Even went to Amway presentation & Clientele Life's IFA. 

Amway was a bit confusing for me (the infinite pipeline compensation plan).  It just seemed unrealistic that everyone in a "team" will have unlimited benefit. Unless its the number of "households" that are not limited to reach 21% return or 10000PV.

IFA is similar to FreeSure and was easy to understand.

FreeSure compensation plan just made sense to me first day it was presented. I knew where the money came from, how much is it and how it get shared among different levels.

----------


## Faan

I am busy reading it at present and find it quite interesting.  A friend of mine sponsored me with virtual copy of the book.  
This person is in NM for a number of years already and his opinion is that the info in this book is "incredible" especially for people in the field of NM.

I signed up with Holidays and Cash and for a few reasons of which the product is good, it is not expensive, you do not have to keep on buying something every month and the compensation plan is very good.  Because of the fact that you have to renew every year the compensation will continue. 
According to the person mentioned above this particular system is the best he has ever come across.

Personally I do not like buying all kinds of stuff just for the sake of earning an income through it.  Only time will tell whether I am successful or not.

----------


## emganwini

Don and Nancy Failla have been in the Network Marketing Industry for 42 years. They have a downline of 800 000 people of which 98% comes from four people that they initially introduced into the business. The amazing thing is that these four people live in different countries in Europe.

Don and Nancy live in America but travel the world teaching Network Marketing.

----------


## perene

I was given a copy of this book by a friend of mine. I have read it through on numerous occasions. This couple have a wealth of Network Marketing knowledge and experience .We can really learn from the best.

----------

